# Are you still down with the kids?



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2013)

I got 36%  

http://toys.usvsth3m.com/down-with-the-kids/


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I got 36%
> 
> http://toys.usvsth3m.com/down-with-the-kids/



I can do a lot worse than that 0%


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2013)

ooooh just done it on facebook, i got 64% x


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 14, 2013)

I got 44%.....I won't tell my teenage daughter


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2013)

I got the 1 d question right im ashamed to say haha


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 14, 2013)

Steff said:


> ooooh just done it on facebook, i got 64% x



Show off Steff....


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2013)

Steff said:


> I got the 1 d question right im ashamed to say haha



So did I!  Could only remember one of them though.


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Show off Steff....



Cmon im currently battling with my 12 Y.O to stop bringing his school/freind chat home with him lol


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 14, 2013)

It said my score of 44% was average for someone of my age! I feel old now


----------



## gabriele (Sep 14, 2013)

I got 20 % 
But there are words I don't know what they mean !


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

Snap, Sue.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 14, 2013)

28%, average for my age... that surprised me, I thought I'd be much lower.  I just skipped the questions I didn't understand!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 14, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Snap, Sue.



Phew glad it's not just me


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow, I did really well. I got a whole 12%.


----------



## Casper (Sep 14, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> It said my score of 44% was average for someone of my age! I feel old now



Snap!! 44% for me too


----------



## David H (Sep 14, 2013)

8% ............ goes and hides.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2013)

Have we got any actual 'kids' that could try it?


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Have we got any actual 'kids' that could try it?



Ill get my Chris to try when he comes in from playing with his homies lolol


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 14, 2013)

David H said:


> 8% ............ goes and hides.



Ouch....that says pretty out of touch with the kids.


----------



## delb t (Sep 14, 2013)

16%  never heard of any of them!!!!!!!!


----------



## pav (Sep 14, 2013)

delb t said:


> 16%  never heard of any of them!!!!!!!!



snap, blue peter in my days was Peter Pervis & John Noakes.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 14, 2013)

40%.... But I must admit I guessed on some of the questions and got it right ....


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2013)

Cleo said:


> 40%.... But I must admit I guessed on some of the questions and got it right ....



Well I plucked Helen Skelton out cause she did that thing for charity can't remember what exactly but it bigged her profile up abit


----------



## cazscot (Sep 14, 2013)

I got 36% but most of it was just guessed lol


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2013)

Oooo still top scorer


----------



## newbs (Sep 14, 2013)

Omg, 28% for me!


----------



## Redkite (Sep 14, 2013)

I got 24% but with mostly lucky guesses.


----------



## bev (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I am proud to say I got 0%!I take no interest in the sort of dross in this quiz and am happy to say I dont care - he he!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2013)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am proud to say I got 0%!I take no interest in the sort of dross in this quiz and am happy to say I dont care - he he!Bev



You don't fool me bev, I know you have all One Direction's records


----------



## Aoife (Sep 14, 2013)

I got 68%! Apparently I've got dubstep on my Microsoft Zune  (not bad for someone my age)!


----------



## bev (Sep 14, 2013)

Aoife said:


> I got 68%! Apparently I've got dubstep on my Microsoft Zune
> 
> Oh dear - have you seen a Doctor?Bev


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2013)

Son took test and got 36 per cent worrying I got nearly double his score lol


----------



## PhilT (Sep 15, 2013)

Well I got a massive 4%!!!!! Lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2013)

PhilT said:


> Well I got a massive 4%!!!!! Lol



Hehe! Which one did you know Phil?


----------



## PhilT (Sep 16, 2013)

I think it was the character names in twilight.


----------



## Annette (Sep 16, 2013)

44% - average for my age. Average at guessing, I'd say...


----------



## HelenP (Sep 16, 2013)

That was Fun!!  I did really well on the first part, abysmally on the 2nd part, ended with a score of 68% !!

xx


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2013)

40% for me


----------



## robofski (Sep 17, 2013)

48%, I guess I really am getting old!!


----------



## robofski (Sep 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You don't fool me bev, I know you have all One Direction's records



Showing your age now Alan, I don't think they are called "records" anymore


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 17, 2013)

12%, oh dear


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 17, 2013)

16% *goes & sits in the corner*


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, it's heartening for me to see that so many people who are my junior are getting worse scores than me! I think!


----------



## bev (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Alex is pleased to say he only got 32% and doesnt like the programmes or the music used!Bev


----------

